# Goodbye TouchOSC, hello Lemur



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

hmm. I will look into this, very interesting.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

On a related note, I have found some success using the AirDisplay app to extend my desktop and provide for a portable wireless control surface for my DAW, say, Logic Express. I still really love my Tascam US-428, though, for a control surface, and I'm pleased as punch that it still works with Lion.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------

